# Led 8500k



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Would a "bright day white" LED bulb with a color temp of 8500K work for aquatic plants or would it just grow algae?


----------



## ianryeng (Dec 22, 2008)

It would be liken to a 6500k and actinic combo over your tank. You could probably use it but may want to supplement with a warmer colour temp as well (~3500k perhaps)

where have you found led's with that colour temp?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

It'll work just fine. Worry about what you like the look of, not what grows plants the fastest. K rating really isn't important for growth unless you're trying to grow commercially and you're concerned about getting every bit of PAR out of a bulb that you can.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Yea agree with Philosopho with this but I think I would more worry about the brightness. All LED s looks bright but not bright enough over the water but I would try those DIY kit on the ebay to play with it.


----------

